# Homelite MP88 carburetor kit



## Dennis Gauge (Apr 9, 2019)

Picked up a Homelite MP88 cutoff saw at an auction over the weekend. Bought it on a total whim. No compression, but turns out that's because the spark plug was missing.

Got it home, dug around and found a plug, dribbled some of my "magic mix" in the plug hole, installed the plug, and it fired on the first pull. That scary, deep, big-bore bark... Even started pumping fuel... and flooding the carb. So, looks like I have needle/seat issues.

I'm having a tough time finding reliable information on what Walbro carb kit this takes. The only carbs I'm finding online are "rare" and only have the Homelite part numbers, which cross-reference right back to the same "rare" ebay items...

Anybody know what Walbro kit this takes?


----------

